
Variable identifiers can effectively include whitespace - jagracey
https://github.com/jagracey/Awesome-Unicode#user-content-variable-identifiers-can-effectively-include-whitespace
======
ulwow
After having looked 20 minutes through that, you convinced me. Unicode is
indeed awesome.

------
glassie
I shall use this for so many pranks :)) Awesome discovery dude.

~~~
jagracey
Don't forget to redefine numbers!

